# NOT FAIR-Having this mini donkey forum!!!!!



## qtrrae (Feb 26, 2004)

Now, whose idea was it to have this Mini Donkey forum????

It is bad enough being addicted to the minis, now I find myself checking out this forum, also.

Now who can resist Gabriella, Willow, Marco, Johnny and others???????

THEY ARE ALL SO DARN CUTE WITH THEIR FUZZY LITTLE FACES AND THOSE LOOOOONG DONKEY EARS!!!

Hmmm wonder IF my husband would notice if I just slipped one in with my little mini herd??

Does anyone out there have any for sale??


----------



## StarWish (Feb 26, 2004)

qtrrae,

...and yet ANOTHER one is inflicted w/donkeyitis!!! My friend warned us that it happens easily! We are now the proud parents of 4 and one on the way! This is in one month's time! If you think you want one now, wait until you MEET one! The good news is that our 10 mini horses get along great w/their new sibblings!

Unfortunately, your husband will notice the donkeys because they are pocket pals!!!

Where are you located? Some states have more than others.

StarWish


----------



## qtrrae (Feb 26, 2004)

StarWish,

We are located in Alma, WI right along the good old Mississippi River!!

I love the term, "donkeyitis!"

They certainly are darling!!

Wonder what my little minis would think if they saw one! They were quite paranoid when our neighbors got a couple of cows!

Can you just have one by itself or do they need a donkey buddy?


----------



## StarWish (Feb 26, 2004)

qtrrae,

I'll tell you that I think you could have ONE since they would have other mini company BUT, they are like the horses; you'll WANT more! Gee, since you are in a nice grassy area, what's a FEW more???

Our minis are a bit shocked at cattle, too. These guys didn't cause a stir at all w/them, though.

I'm glad you like the name of our "disease"! LOL!

If you do decide to get one...some...let me know and I'll watch for some near you or send you some sites.

StarWish


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 26, 2004)

HI There Qtrrae! I am in WIsconsin and do have mini donkeys and now am breeding for mules and hinneys, we're not too far from Green Bay.




yes, donks are irresistible and its like miniitius-with donkeyitius you just cant have one!!! I *snuggled*...lol...my first one in, and hubby fell in love with her, now he is the one who watches for donks for sale. Did you ever see a hinny? There are some pics "winter fun" below of mine, he is out of my horse stallion and my jenny ..So glad you came to join the forum on donkeys....


----------



## shminifancier (Feb 26, 2004)

I am also looking to buy another "longed eared" friend this spring~! And see if i can do even more with this one...Oh I did house break the other one and he did ride in my car...But now I think I should try and maybe train one to pull a cart~! Yes there are getting to be qite a few of us mini horse owners that also either have or want a mini donk or mini mule





oh my now that a switched ISP's and had to sign in as a different person. I have to make an avatar ~!! Note: this is what I would hang on my side window of the car whne I hauled Charley around~!


----------



## StarWish (Feb 26, 2004)

shminifancier,

I loved your post and your pictures!!! Thanks for the laughs! It's good to know we're not alone in this craziness!!!





StarWish


----------



## shminifancier (Feb 26, 2004)

Oh I have had lots of fun showing those pics...I lived in AZ for 10 years and some of them were even taken out there~! And of course I would take a hand full of pics and take them to work and show them around~! In fact when I started working a a rather larger company in Eau Claire they heard about my "famous" pictuers and wrote a full article about me and printed one of the horse in the car pic in there company news letter~!!! I thought that was soooo cool that a large company that is in 3 states and over seas would even bother with a pe-on like me~! And now I have been there over 7-1/2 years~! I have that article if anybody would be interested in reading it~! I was interviewed over the phone from the head quarters in Hutchinson Minn.~!


----------



## StarWish (Feb 26, 2004)

I'd like to see the article...

StarWish


----------



## qtrrae (Feb 26, 2004)

ME, TOO!!!!!!!!!

I also would like to see the article!!!


----------



## shminifancier (Feb 27, 2004)

Oh ok...Well here is the article written around 7 yrs ago just a few weeks after I got hired~! It looks a little fuzzy but I think you can read most of it anyway..


----------



## qtrrae (Feb 27, 2004)

Sam,

Thanks for sharing that!! It is very interesting and no problem being able to read it!!

It is amazing what these horses can do!!

What did you ever do with Josh?

He sounds like one neat little fellow!!!


----------



## shminifancier (Feb 27, 2004)

After having Josh for 16 yrs. I made a very hard decision, and gave him away to another family so they could get 16 yrs of enjoyment with him..

He had also foundered in both front feet~! One coffin bone was rotated and the other just slightly. So for most part he was on r&r at my place and I don't know if he could be driven much anymore either,, so I made arrangments with a lady to take him and give him a good hime.. And btw he founded on HAY



Pure Alfalfa Hay that was way to rich for his system~! That was when I was living in AZ he did that and was getting soooo very little of that hay but he foundered anyway...And I do know it was the hay because he was with me at that boarding stable and I did the feeding~! He never had gotten out to get into the grain or anything like that so it was the hay for sure~! Now I also should say that Alfalfa out west is very very high in protein~!! We had it checked once and it tested 27%~!! That is very rich~! As the hay out there in AZ is irrigated and cut at the precise time to maintain high protein and that is about all you can get is Alfalfa~! So you now know my thoughts on feeding any Alfalfa hay



I just won't do it~! I contract for only grass hay and if it mixed with a little Alfalfa I will buy it but surely not straight alfalfa...And I did have this confirmed by Dave Olson...And BTW he does not like Alfalfa hay for horses at all himself~! Horses were meant to have grass not that rich green alfalfa hay.. Well time to get off my soap box,, but it sure was hard to see Josh develope founder on something that could have been avoided....He was one real special pony that would do anything I asked of him and I don't think I shll even have another one like him..I bought him from a pony breeder in Southern Wisc. that ran pony rides at WI Dells~! And Josh was too small for her needs BUT the good news is that JOSH is what got me started in the mini's~!!! Because he was small only 39-1/2 inches so very close to a B mini that I decided to get into mini's~! And Josh only cost me $175 And at that time mini's were very high in prioce and this way not only did I find out that I liked to work with the smaller critters I got ont a pony almost as small for such a low price and then waited for the mini prices to get lower,,And when the mini prices did come down I bought my first mini mare for 350 and that is the one that I have in that picture of her in the car~!


----------



## StarWish (Feb 28, 2004)

shminifancier,

Thanks so much for sharing the article! HOW FUN!!! Too bad there aren't more people who are so connected w/their animal kids!

StarWish


----------

